# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Bolivia

## LindaP

Our son just took a side trip from Chile to La Paz, Bolivia and passed along a couple facts I thought were interesting, that I didn't know. Bolivia has the highest capital in the world, and highest airport; at 35,000 feet!

----------


## MIke R

no way Linda....no way

check your numbers

that would make it higher than Everest

----------


## Petri

Is he high? ;-)

The almighty interweb says that the La Paz airport is at 4061 m (13325 ft).  There's an airport in Bangda, Tibet, which is at 4334 m (14219 ft).  Lhasa, Tibet, has also an airport above 14000 ft.

It must be fun to arrive there on a flight e.g. from Lima, which is at sea level..

----------


## MIke R

I ve hiked to 14K....pretty thin air at that level.....35K would kill you

----------


## Petri

That Bangda airport has the longest runway as well, 5.5 km (18000 ft).  The planes need it due the altitude.

"Visitors are warned before landing to move slowly on leaving the plane and that they may feel light headed or dizzy because of the thin air."

----------


## LindaP

Kids.......maybe he meant in South America? Maybe he is high....hahaha, well at the moment he is pretty high climbing some Mt. that I don't know the name of. :)

Just checked an email.....it's Mt. Huayna Potosi

----------


## amyb

Easy for you to say!

----------


## Petri

Mt. Huayna Potosi looks nice!  Nice workout as well as it's 20,000 ft high.


We just opened a new bag of coffee beans couple of hours ago but the bag was actually coffee cherry tea.   Known as cascara and commonly drunk in Bolivia.

Wish I was in Bolivia, so many places still to see and experience in South America :)

----------


## LindaP

Sounds good Petri......my son said he had the best drink in the world yesterday in Bolivia, called the Montanes: almonds, brazil nuts, papaya, apple juice and yogurt!

----------

